# No jumping for two weeks?!



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Chritty said:


> Monday is Millie's big operation. It'll be interesting to see what effect neutering has on her personality, if any.
> 
> The thing that I am worried about is the no jumping for two weeks after surgery rule.


Not if it applies as Ben is... well... a boy, but, after his surgery we just kept him calm as we could, he still ran but it wasn't much and we stopped him as soon as we noticed... actually more worried about him having a go at his stitches...



Chritty said:


> Ps I'm also interested in knowing whether or not your girl still enjoys tummy rubs after their spay? Wifey thinks that she won't let us once it's done.












This happens every morning and night... So tell your Wife to not fear.

The attitude change took about a month or so before we noticed the change... It really was a change for the better.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I kept Zelda calm for 7 days. The vet said 7-10... I couldn't do more than 7. We didn't have any restrictions past those days. But during those days, I kept her in my room (my mattress is on the floor) and on leash in the rest of the house. She was bored out of her mind and we were both miserable. 

Z's attitude didn't really change. Maybe she was calmer - maybe it's just age. She still lets us rub her belly - on which the fur hasn't quite grown back yet, almost 4 months later.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

We needed to keep Bella very calm for a full 10 days. Unfortunately we learned we needed to crate her quite a bit and that was the only way to keep her activity level down. When she was out of her crate, we often had her on a leash with one of us. Even with limiting activity she developed two hematomas at the incision site that drained. We were concerned that she had torn her stitches but she had not. She needed a round of antibiotics. She seriously didn't do much and still had issues.

That was in August and she is doing great now! Incision is nicely healed and she still LOVES her belly rubbed! Good luck... It was a long 10 days .


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup we heed the recommendation seriously. There is nothing worse than seeing the incision split open. My heart sinks just thinking about it. We also even ended up bringing our mattress into the floor. (The things we do for our pups ) 

You could also think about putting a trampoline bed in front of the couch to provide a safer step up and down. Is it possible to take the seat cushions off the couch?

We are also dealing with a two week jumping ban. The baby gates are back up with restricted access to certain areas. 

I would not expect her personality to change, nor her appreciation of a good ol' belly rub once she has healed 

Good luck with the op baby girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

When Tesia had surgery for her cancer, I pulled my mattress down to the floor for the duration of her recovery (the duration of the rest of her life, actually, as it was just easier for her). It was the best thing - I never had to worry that she would jump (she actually didn't have the strength to, and my bed was her bed). 

So when Shala was eventually spayed, I also pulled down my mattress for the duration of the recovery. I carried her up and down the stairs for about 3-4 days (I have stairs everywhere - impossible to go outside without stairs), then I made her walk up and down very slowly on leash (approved by my vet). She would have bounded up and down them if left to her own devices! I lifted her onto and off of the couch. The hardest thing is from day 3-4 onwards, because they start to feel better, but their insides are not healed. We did only outings on leash for the bathroom for a solid 7 days. Then, started 10 minutes walk, then 20, then 30 for the next 7 days. Then she had the all clear. She was about ready to jump out of her skin by the end of the 7th day post-op, but we persevered with no activity, and all on-leash outings. It's not an easy time, but it is worth it to heed the recovery advice. 

Make sure you check the wound daily, or even twice a day. I was always looking at Shala's - for redness, oozing, any sign the stitches were pulled or irritated. She recovered like a rock star, we were very lucky. And she looooves belly rubs. No worries there.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella was impossible to keep calm. She was full speed the day after she got spayed. And because I wasn't home all the time she did more running and jumping than she was supposed to, mostly jumping onto the couch. Thankfully she didn't rip the stitches or anything, but the area where the incision was turned red and swollen. Took her back to the vet and it wasn't infected, just irritated and we had orders to keep an eye on it and bring her back if it got worse. It didn't get worse.

Only difference I noticed was that she calmed down a little while afterwards. Don't know if it was coincidence though.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, no jumping for two weeks - at least try to get her to 10 days, then the chances of the stitches ripping open are less. 
When my passed on golden had orthopedic surgeries, I used gates and barriers everywhere to keep him from jumping up on anything. Good luck.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Well the bed is on the floor. Baby gates are secure. TV in the dining room. Bathed. Groomed. Still not sure if we're ready!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Just home from the Vet's. Poor little thing is wingey. We're just chilling out in the backyard for now.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh poor baby girl!
I would ring the vet she shouldn't be in any pain.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think it's pain as such. I'm guessing she is just feeling yucky. And was probably a bit lonely as she usually has either Wifey or me around her 24/7


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Poor little poppet, yes probably feeling a bit out of sorts 
Hoping you have a super speedy recovery!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Somebody is sleepy


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Fudging Fudge!!

Woke up this morning to find Millie on the OTHER SIDE of our closed baby gates. Only one way to get on the other side. OVER!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Chritty said:


> Fudging Fudge!!
> 
> Woke up this morning to find Millie on the OTHER SIDE of our closed baby gates. Only one way to get on the other side. OVER!!


Bugger... it's going to happen though... I assuming the stitches are still ok?

I think its just a case of trying to minimise it, as you won't be able to stop it completely


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Breathe! It is surgery, yes, but she is a dog, not a porcelain doll. She will do things she isn't supposed to - just like when adults have surgery. Check the stitches for excessive redness or swelling or any discharge. If there is none, all is well. Just prepare for it the next night. Zelda jumped into the car right outside the vet's after her spay. OOPS. One jump will not kill her. I promise.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah they looked fine. We've been trying to keep the cone off of her too. Having taught a pretty good "leave it" has been helping. But maybe she should sleep with it on, might stop her from scaling tall buildings!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I think the cone of silence would send her bonkers, Where does she normally sleep? can she sleep in an inclosed room where she'll be less inclined to jump on anything?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

She looked pretty comfortable on that mattress. Why not let her sleep there? This way you could you could keep an eye on her.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

BTW this little patch of fur here:









Takes a frustratingly long time to grow back... 2 months and counting so far


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

She sleeps in our room. On our bed. We have put the mattress on the floor so she doesn't have to jump. She started the night on our bed, on my pillow, but after a while she went and laid down on the cool tiles in the hallway. The last I saw of her was at 12:30am and she was still on the tiles. Then 5:45am I find her in the gated-off living room. She loves our couch and probably wanted to curl up there, although I have no idea if she did jump up there. 

Tonight we might have to lock her in our bedroom.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Just shut the door.  It's not forever. She'll survive it.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Update!

Millie has had her stitches removed. I'd love to say we were able to keep her quiet but by Sunday she was quite restless. She ended up on a table at one stage. 

On Monday evening I noticed a lump under her stitches (here we go again!). The vet said to monitor it. 

When the vet took the stitches out she had a feel of the lump and said its most likely a reaction to the internal stitches.

Here's some photos


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh glad to hear that you guys are on the road to a full recovery.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Our Bella had the same type of lump after spay. It took about two months and now it's completely gone. It may take time but it will likely reduce significantly in size.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

reba was near impossible to keep calm, my 10 year old boston didn't help, all he wanted to do was sniff her feet, belly, she healed up nicely though ,belly incision was slightly red, so I took her in at 7 days and they removed her dew claw stitches, vet said she was fine, that was in late oct, ill be glad when her belly hair grows back though, looks funny,lol


----------

